# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Pregnant Yamato shrimps!!

## cliffhanger

[ :Grin: ] yahoo, one of my Yamatoes is pregnant with eggs, just wonderin' the survival rate of the hatchlings. Anybody got any experience? Should I isolate the pregnant mother into another separate smaller tank? Cos if I leave it to where it is, I'm sure the hatched baby shrimps will get eaten up by the other fishes...

Cliff [ :Grin: ]

----------


## gnome

Unfortunately, not many people have bred them successfully. Literature says that the larvae require brackish conditions to survive. However, Karen Randall, one of the major "plant gurus" here in the States, tells her story:

APD

So I think they just like *really* densely-planted tanks.

----------


## LeAnne

let nature take it course.. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

congrats!!!! but like what Gnome mentioned, not many have successfully raise them... the fry requires brackish water

----------


## LiquidFX

My yamato got eggs!

Amazing! But I don't think can breed right.

----------


## CK Yeo

You are not the first and you won't be the last to find Yamatoes with eggs. very common really. In a heavily planted tank, some may make it to adulthood, most will be eaten by fish.

----------


## tltan

Hi there, 
yamato eggs are greenish in colour located above the rear legs?
I also have 2 shrimps like that...so is the eggs fertilized then? 
should i isolate them into a small tank for it to "give birth" ?hehe

Grateful if i can get some help here...

Best regards,
tltan
 :Smile:

----------


## wks

tltan, no chance of breeding yamato shrimps in our planted tank. The shrimp fries stay in sea water where they feed on photoplankton. If u have marine tank, then u can give it a try. :Smile:

----------


## DEA

confirm kena makan one ^ ^

----------


## tltan

Thanks Wks for the reply. Guess just let nature take its own course by leaving it inside and it might be better...if not mu zi bu bao (mother and son also die) jialatz liao haha. At least can retain the live of the mum if left in tank. 

Thanks a lot.
tltan :Smile:

----------


## hosm

Hi,
Any advise on this as I am still green on this.

I have 2 yamatos with some greyish stuff stuck on their rear legs.

Are they eggs or somthing else.

If they are eggs, what can I do?

TIA

----------


## M0rph3us

i think shrimps egg is orange?? usually under the belly.. mine cherry shrimp`s egg is orange.. not sure abt yamato.. but i think shld be the same

----------


## DEA

eggs
most people can't keep them alive due to fish snapping up the larvae
if you're really into breeding them, you COULD take them out and do a search on the web for their breeding and grow-out conditions

----------


## David

hi hosm

perhaps this link may help you


Breeding Yamatoe Shrimps

----------


## hosm

Guys, thanks for the pointers.
I'll read up on it.

Merry Christmas.

sm

----------


## kc

My Yamato eggs are black, brown or white with black dots and sometimes slight orangs color. 

I think black colour one are not fertilized eggs. I have tried hatching them but to keep the fries alive is another story.

----------


## martian09

hi all, i jus realised that one of my yamato in my tank is carrying loads of greenish stuff at the lower part of their body behind their legs... are those eggs it is carrying??? and if those are eggs?? wat should i do or rather wat other steps i shld take??? pls advise.. thks in advance!!!![ :Grin: ]

----------


## kc

Martin,

Sorry to say..I don't think yamatos eggs are greenish 
Are you sure it is yamatos?

Hope I'm wrong.

----------


## Allen_1971

yamato poo poo? after eating lots of algae? Just being creative  :Razz:

----------


## chia2k

MUTANT green yamatos !!! run !!!

----------


## sesom

Hi there
Wonder do I post my enquiry here. I noticed that my Yamato prawn is pregnant with eggs in my planted tanks. Does anybody has experience to share about breeding prawns or knows of website that may be helpful. I hope those roes do not end up as sashimi for my cardinals and rummies and glass cat! Thank you.

----------


## DEA

amazing as it may sound, but yamatos seem to breed quite easily
so long as you don't have particularly agressive fish and you have thick vegetation, you can find small yamatos in your tank, and especially in your filter
my tank has only cories and cardinals, the last time i washed my filter, i washed down about a dozen small yamato shrimp by accident
only managed to rescue a few, left them in the filter

i would suggest adding a little salt
i noticed a lot of small yamatos in my tank the last time i salted heavily to treat exoparasites
maybe it's part of their lifecyle  :Smile: 

good luck  :Wink:

----------


## sesom

Hello Dea
Thanks for your advise. I will adjust my canister filter inlet higher so that it will not suck up any fry near the bottom, shd there by any. Cheers.

----------


## NinjaFly

> ----------------
> i would suggest adding a little salt ............
> ----------------


Hi DEA, if I would like to breed malayan shrimps and cherry shrimps, do I add bits of salt too? 

I remember reading somewhere an article mentioning that the juvenile shrimps need a higher salt content.

----------


## theodore

Check this out :
http://users.skynet.be/caridina-japonica/

----------


## apollo

Hi Guys

Just want to share my experience in witnessing my yamato spawns in my riccia tank.

Have been observing my yamato shrimp for awhile already and suddenly on Sun afternoon, i saw the water turn cloudy!

On closer look, saw alot of suspended particulars in the water which were the yamato fries!

Every now and then, i glued myself to the tank and my wife think i am SIOW already!

Wonder if any of them will live so that i got a story to tell in this forum in the future.

Meantime any advise will be appreciated.
 :Wink:

----------


## vinz

Good luck!

----------


## Fei Miao

WOW! Is this the first time somebody in this forum manage to have a spawn for Yamatos?

Congrats!! :Wink:

----------


## lorba

if its a shrimp-only tank, chances are they will make it.

----------


## murphys33

congrats!!! you are probably the first in Singapore to have spawned yamatoes - wow! first recorded case in a public forum. hoepthey all survive - do share details of your tank - type of plants, water parameters etc

----------


## PohSan

have u suck out the cloundy water into another container Just in case other fish or shrimp might eat the fry?

----------


## vinz

Someone else has spawned yamatos before... now if I could only find the webpage. Timebomb might know.

----------


## theodore

You may find this site useful : Caridina Japonica Site

Good luck.

----------


## PohSan

One of the german breeding report in &amp;quot;Caridina Japonica&amp;quot; site mentioned about adding seawater in the bucket with larva. Why is it so? I thought yamato shrimp is freshwater creature?

----------


## vinz

Actually, it's natural environment is brackish water.

----------


## apollo

Hi Guys

Its in my Cherry shrimps only tank. 

Did read that they need brackish water but since i have to my little cherry shrimps to consider, am leaving it as it is.

Dont expect it to be fruitful but hope to see some results.

Will keep you guys posted.
 :Wink:

----------


## blurrblurr

two day ago I saw eggs in my yamatos stomach. I quarantine it and hoping it would give birth. Today amazingly I saw 50% of the egg gone but not able to find any fries. anyone know why? will yamato eat its own egg?

----------


## joe

yamato fries need to be raise in salt water

----------


## blurrblurr

i dun even see fries

----------


## mad

[quote:1aec0 :drool 2: 4f4="joe"]yamato fries need to be raise in salt water[/quote:1aec0 :drool 2: 4f4]
how abt cherry and other shrimps??

----------


## Aeon

[quote:0a3802039b="joe"]yamato fries need to be raise in salt water[/quote:0a3802039b]

Makes sense. They come from marshes so a natural native environment will improve hatch rate and survival.

----------


## MrPCB

Hi, first of all shrimp like the Yamato Numa-Ebi don't release eggs, they release larvae. The Caridina is a fresh water only shrimp EXCEPT for it's larval phase. In nature the Yamato's newly bred larvae are take by current to estuarine areas where they feed on plankton, they evolve through different instars until they are a true replica of their parents. At that time they swim upriver back to freshwater where they live for the rest of their lifes.
To successfully raise caridinas you need to take the larvae through gradual water changes up to a salinity of about 1.02 then back again when the cycle completes.
You are looking for eggs, try looking for tiny little moving critters in the water column.

Cheers
Pedro

----------

